# sucker minnows



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i was wondering if sucker minnows worked this time of year?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They will work during the early part of fishing season but are best used during the fall.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

but do not use them in ND!!!!!!!!!!! MN it is OK and the Red up to the first bridge, but not beyond that to the west!!!!!!

They do work and this time of the year will produce some very nice fish especially post spawn big walleye.


----------

